# Amended UKC Standard, Thoughts About Possibly Showing



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm thinking I might be missing a post about it, but I'm curious how everyone feels about the changes made to the UKC standard that went into effect yesterday. I finally got around to reading the standard after hearing about the revision, and I personally really loved what I read. I'm wondering how people think this will effect the dogs that win, and particularly, if a balanced, working line dog would stand a chance.

See, whenever we're ready for another dog (I've been saying this for YEARS... but still, some day!!) I really want a nice, balanced GSD from a working line breeder that has more of a pet quality temperament. I eventually want to get into dog shows with different dogs down the line, but I always figured I wouldn't be able to get any experience with a GSD for that endeavor, only getting experience with training obedience and maybe tracking. Now with this change in the UKC standard, I'm wondering if a dog I got would be able to be shown. I'm in no way looking for a dog that I'm necessarily going to finish easy (or at all, if it boils down to it) I just want to know if I'd be wasting my time. I guess either way I'd get experience with it, right? But would I be laughed out of the ring? haha

I JUST learned yesterday about the Altered Dog class, so that's really interesting to me, too, since I was planning on getting my future dog fixed. Would there be enough competition in that group to give me enough of a feel for what showing would really be like?

Thanks for the advice! I'm curious what you all think.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

United Kennel Club: German Shepherd Dog (Revised May 1, 2012)


----------

